# Bettina Wulff 9x ihr Tattoo ist recht gut zusehen



## NAFFTIE (23 Sep. 2012)

irgendwer hat nach ihrem Tattoo gefragt 
hier kann man es erkennen 
ich wußte leider nicht wohin ich es setzen soll 
also bitte verschieben wenn ichs ins falsche thema gehauen hab ​



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 9 Dateien, 1.218.031 Bytes = 1,162 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2012)

danke für die Frau unseres korrupten Ex-Staatsoberhaupts


----------



## couriousu (23 Sep. 2012)

ihr derzeitiges Gebahren macht sie zur gleichen Nullnummer wie ich ihren Mann als eine einschätze - und die zerstochene Haut auf ihrer Schulter passt da gut ins Bild


----------



## Sarafin (23 Sep. 2012)

kann der auch nix Abgewinnen.


----------



## Vespasian (24 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Betty .... ääähhh .... Bettina...


----------



## medamana (24 Sep. 2012)

Die ist nicht mein Fall!


----------



## Jone (24 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Frau Wulff


----------



## boy 2 (24 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Bettina! Echt GUT!


----------



## bandit01 (25 Sep. 2012)

schöne sammlung :thx:


----------



## stewiek (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die bilder....


----------



## swimmingfish (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder, was die Frau momentan so alles von sich gibt sei mal dahingestellt, aber trotz allem eine schöne Frau!


----------



## lance (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die netten Bilder von Bettina:thumbup:


----------



## fvefve (26 Sep. 2012)

was sie wohl an Herrn Wulff findet?


----------



## terranova999 (26 Sep. 2012)

danke für die Bilder


----------



## dennis.koeppe (26 Sep. 2012)

Sie soll sich was besseres suchen


----------



## Handball0815 (26 Sep. 2012)

Interessante Bilder


----------



## maddox93 (26 Sep. 2012)

Sehr hübsch


----------



## Ennedy (26 Sep. 2012)

Aussehen Top, Charakter Flop


----------



## Jajarbings (26 Sep. 2012)

woooow danke


----------



## jörg150 (30 Sep. 2012)

danke top...


----------



## Zwarlan (30 Sep. 2012)

Sehr sehr nice Thx


----------



## fansocke (30 Sep. 2012)

Trotz allem sehr nettes Paar!


----------



## sascha67246 (30 Sep. 2012)

Danke ich mag sie


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Sep. 2012)

was wohl die meister hier, an der finden??


----------



## trashcan (1 Okt. 2012)

Leider gibts von ihr zu wenige Bilder vor der Bundespräsi-Nummer


----------



## gnomeranger (2 Okt. 2012)

wenn ihr Mann nicht nur so nen Nulpe wäre, dann gäbe es noch mehr schöne Fotos von ihr....ist schon ne sexy Frau


----------



## ziegenmann (12 Dez. 2013)

mächtich gewaltig!


----------



## windows64bit (15 Dez. 2013)

Thx für die Pics!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (6 Dez. 2014)

Sie war eine coole First Lady!


----------



## celebboard100 (6 Dez. 2014)

Die Ratte die das sinkende Schiff verlassen hat.


----------



## tvgirlslover (31 Okt. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder von Bettina. Ich find sie sexy.


----------



## Schaum1 (31 Okt. 2015)

doch , die frau macht mich an.


----------



## wangolf (16 Nov. 2015)

Diese Frau hat für mich rein gar nichts ..................


----------



## Buschi25 (22 Mai 2016)

Schöne Frau


----------



## Inggo (22 Mai 2016)

wow sag ich da nur


----------

